# Banner Maker?  Or MyTypeArtist Programs?



## Sirtovin (Dec 16, 2002)

I use to use a program called Banner Maker Pro... but that was for my Wintel Machine... I liked it alot because it made the sizes of the banners which was neat than... all I had to use was MyTypeArtist... a program that I could make funky font buttons with... Is there anything else that has these traits for the Mac OS X... system?

I know alot of you may yell PHOTOSHOP... but is there anything else out there?


----------



## ksv (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *I use to use a program called Banner Maker Pro... but that was for my Wintel Machine... I liked it alot because it made the sizes of the banners which was neat than... all I had to use was MyTypeArtist... a program that I could make funky font buttons with... Is there anything else that has these traits for the Mac OS X... system?
> 
> I know alot of you may yell PHOTOSHOP... but is there anything else out there? *



There's a nice app called ColorIt!. It's very similar to photoshop, costs $50. It only works in Classic, though. http://www.microfrontier.com/products/colorit40/index.html

You could also try GraphicsConverter, http://www.lemkesoft.com


----------

